# 1st cycle/1st 2ww - another spotting/cramping thread



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I joined FF yesterday and am amazed by the support I have been given already. I can't believe how many of us are in the same situation but grateful for it all the same as we can help each other! 

I have been reading through loads of threads but still a bit worried (as is my husband!). My cycle story - After a pretty much text book cycle I had my EC on 16th November 2009. 5 eggs were taken, 4 of which fertilised. 1 blast was ET on the 21st and 1 frozen. The day after my ET I started getting mild cramping in lower abdomen but more to the left side (side that embie was placed). The cramping has continued on and off since ET & this morning I had some brown spotting, which has continued all day, still fairly light (showing on my liner).

My test day is not until 1st Dec, so 1 week to go. I don't want to test yet as not sure how accurate test will be. I rang the hospital today & left a message which hopefully they will reply to today. I didn't really get any advice of what symptoms I may or may not get and as my AF usually always starts with a few days spotting I am worried that this is what is happening. It feels very similar to a usual AF! 

Has anyone had similar symptoms to me and still had BFP?


----------



## crazychick7178 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi not sure I can help as its also my 1st cycle. I had ET on Mon 23rd and had AF pains yest and today (although not as strong today). My test date isn't until 7th Dec and I wouldn't actually be due on until next week. I haven't had any spotting as of yet.

I have read on here that any spotting can be caused by the embryos implanting (ob I've no idea myself).

Sorry not to be more helpful

xx


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

Hiya 

I understand that if its brown spotting/blood then its old so it could be from EC or ET, if its red then that should be more of a worry, I had light spotting after both so it may just be that   hope that helps you a bit


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It's perfectly natural to feel anxious...the 2ww is the worst part of the whole treatment (well I think so anyway!).

Lots of ladies get cramping, spotting/bleeding and AF like symptoms during 2ww. The drugs have a lot of side effects so what you're experiencing could well be down to those, especially the progesterone support you're on. If you had a blsatocyst ET on 21 Nov then you're only 4dp5dt (4 days past a 5 day transfer...you count day of ET as day 0)...so your embies would be 9 days old today. Embies can implant right up until they're around 12 days old....so it is early days yet but the brown spotting (which is old blood) could be left over from EC, could be bit of irritation from ET....or it could be implantation bleed.

Have a read of these polls on Voting board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

I know it's easier said than done but try not to read anything into symptoms or over analyse everything as there really is no way of knowing what's happening at this stage.

It is still a bit early to be testing as there's still a chance there's some of the HCG trigger injection still in your system (it can sometimes take up to 14 days to be fully out) sp may give a false positive...and if you did test and it was negative all that would tell you was the HCG injection was out of your body but there may not be enough HCG hormone released from the implanted embryo for a peestick to detect.

Hang in there....stay positive as it's definitely not over yet !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

crazychick7178 said:


> Hi not sure I can help as its also my 1st cycle. I had ET on Mon 23rd and had AF pains yest and today (although not as strong today). My test date isn't until 7th Dec and I wouldn't actually be due on until next week. I haven't had any spotting as of yet.
> 
> I have read on here that any spotting can be caused by the embryos implanting (ob I've no idea myself).
> 
> ...





kizzywizzypink said:


> Hiya
> 
> I understand that if its brown spotting/blood then its old so it could be from EC or ET, if its red then that should be more of a worry, I had light spotting after both so it may just be that  hope that helps you a bit


Not everyone will get implantation bleed....it's actually the minority who do...but yes, the spotting/bleeding can be caused by any number of reasons so although it's hard, try not to worry either way...whether you get spotting/bleeding or nothing at all....

Cramping can also be caused from the ET where the catheter inserted into womb may cause some contractions/irritation........or it can be from the drugs...or implantation ! All very confusing and frustrating as there are no clear cut answers to any of it !

There's some info on sticky thread on this 2ww board called "2ww ~ Frequently Asked Questions"...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Fingers crossed  
Natasha x


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you to everyone for replying so quickly.  I feel a little better and will try and relax.

I did go straight back to work on the Monday following ET as thought staying at home will only make me worry more & being at work did help keep my mind off it.  Boss said I can take the rest of the week of if that is what I want.  The spotting this morning did frighten me so think I may take a bit of time off to slob out & watch girlie films!!

Will keep you informed of how things go.

Thanks again for all your help and guidance.

Best of luck to you all, you strong, wonderful woman!


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi there,

Just wanted to let you know during my 2ww I had the worst AF pains and was worried sick. I went on to get a BFP. So please dont read to much into the AF pains youve been having.

Best of luck for the rest of your 2ww!

x


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks again everyone.

I am feeling a little better today.  Still a bit anxious though as although the brown spotting could be implantation bleeding it is also how my AF usually starts.  I usually get 3 to 4 days of spotting and then AF comes.  I am just praying it is implantation as can't face going through it all again!

 to everyone x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

heartsdesire hun 

Try not to even think about what your "normal AF" usually does...this isn't a natural cycle....you've not had natural ovulation, it's irrelevant when your natural period would be due....everything is controlled by drugs so put it out of your mind and try and stay positive 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you Natasha.  I will try and put it out of my mind and focus on the 2nd Dec when I can find out for sure.  I am trying to focus on the positive, exciting aspects of it all!
I am off work today resting up a bit but back tomorrow as too much time alone is not good!!

xxxx


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Just an update (helps me feel better to share with others who understand).  The brown spotting that I had, which started on Wednesday, has pretty much stopped today.  I am still getting the occasional stomach cramps but not as much as before.

All in all I am feeling pretty well & almost have no symptoms to all that my body has been through recently.

I was worried that lack of symptoms is almost as bad as having 'scary' symptoms but speaking to a nurse & reading other posts I realise that it may be too early for my body to show any type of PG signs so feeling well etc can only be a good thing.

Thanks to all for the help you have given so far.  OHP date is 2/12 so will keep you posted!  

 to all xx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

good luck for your test date, it has to be a good sign that the spotting has stopping! I'm 8 weeks pregnant tommorrow and dont have any symptoms so I wouldn't worry if not having loads of symptoms! 

hold in there your 2ww is nearly over!!

xxx


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Think I may have spoken too soon, spotting has come back.  It is heavier in the morning (but I think that is because it has been building up while I have been laying down, sleeping and also it is mixed with the Cyclogest!).  I am still getting cramping, on and off and my stomach is so bloated (look pregnant!!).

I have spoken to clinic and they said it could all be normal and that the bleeding is probably coming from the EC and ;pains more likely to be the ovaries contracting etc and not coming from the womb, as AF.

I am trying not to give up hope that I can still get a BFP.  Is it too early to do a test?  EC was 16/11, ET 21/11 (blast) & my OTD was 2/12.  Is it too early to test now?

xxx


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, Kinab - congratulations xxx


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

I am confused now.  I woke up this morning and had red, proper red blood on my underwear.  I did a HPT which came out positive!!  The red blood seems to have eased and is more brown coloured now (sorry for TMI).

Not sure what it all means?  I am wondering if the positive HPT is either picking up the HcG injection or if it is picking up the hormones from embryo but that the pg is not going to last and that a proper AF is imminent!!  

I have continued taking the Cyclogest.

Help anyone.


----------



## bangles (Nov 4, 2009)

If it's any consolation, i had a baby 11 yrs ago.  I started to bleed almost as soon as i found out i was pg, and had af pains - the blood colour varied, and continued for about 2 -3 wks.  I was so naive i'd never heard of bleeding in pregnancy and presumed it was a m/c for the first wk.  (Got drunk with friend to drown sorrows - oops!) My heart sank every time i found the blood, but he hung on in there.  I don't know if the hormones you take for tx could give you a positive, but other people on other threads have tested early with hpt and got positives which were later backed up by bloods at docs.  All the best and fingers crossed for u - x


----------



## spagnelli (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello everyone - dont know if this is any help , but thought id let you know what is going on with me...

Im due to test friday, but did a test saturday ro see if trigger shot had left mt body and it had - so test was negative.

Had some spotting mainly pink and brown,but convinces myself it was over.

Had a dream i was pg last night and woke up with such sore veiny boobs, so i tested and it is positive!

cant believe it! had pains and bleeding and still getting a positive result!

xx spagnelli xx


----------



## bangles (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow - excellent news Spagnelli - a very reassuring post!  Congratulations.  Any more developments heartsdesire?


----------

